

Linux Mint 13 "Maya" RC released - zhiping
http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2010

======
eric_bullington
I've been trying out the Linux Mint LMDE edition (which is based on Debian)
and I'm totally impressed with the Mate desktop. First of all, and like all
other things Mint, it's a beautiful implementation, with a nice mixture of
greys and accent colors. Next, and more importantly, Linux Mint with Mate
desktop eschews all current rage of making your desktop look like a mobile
phone, and gives users back the ability to do cherished things like
customizing their panel and menu that we all grew to love under Gnome 2.

Users can select either the main distro (current release 13), based on Ubuntu,
or the rolling LMDE spin, based on Debian Wheezy. Unless you are very
comfortable with Linux, and specifically with Debian, I highly recommend the
mainline Ubunty-based variety (Linux Mint 12 and now 13).

So if you are sick of the Unity and Gnome 3 madness, and just want your
desktop back, give Linux Mint with Mate desktop a try.

~~~
sandGorgon
Cinnamon is the Gnome 3 implementation of the same philosophy. I would put a
bigger bet on Cinnamon, since the Gnome 3 infrastructure means it wont be
going obsolete anytime soon.

~~~
AlexFromBelgium
But it's a Gnome 3 FORK.. They won't be able to keep up with mainstream gnome.
They even forked Mutter, the window manager! They should build on top of Gnome
3, not freakin fork it

~~~
mariuolo
Only two components have been forked: mutter and gnome-shell. It's reasonable
to assume they can keep up with those.

------
ktizo
Mint is awesome, been using it for a while now. Will have to test this release
as soon as I have done my usual month or so wait to guard against the bleeding
edge factor.

